# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cigar Review - Not Bad and Not Great. Just Okay



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

From what I have heard about the AF Hemingway Classic Series I was hoping for a pretty good smoke.

I enjoyed my cigar with water so I could focu...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cigar Review - Not Bad and Not Great. Just Okay


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I've found the signature flavor I get with the Short Story or Work of Art seems to fade in the larger Hemingways.


----------

